# Cute girly dog bed



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I was looking for a bed for Lexi and say this.

Pink Personalized Princess Bed


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats cute. my vet just bought his dogs (cuz he has all his small dogs at his office) this pink fluffy canopy bed. its really cute. i'm sure you've seen it too. i gotta look for a pic....up close it looks adorable!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 23 2004, 09:39 AM
> *I was looking for a bed for Lexi and say this.
> 
> Pink Personalized Princess Bed
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Too cute!!! But, I paid only a little more than that price for my daughter's bunk bed set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Kinda a rip off if you ask me! No way it is really worth that much-


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, I would spend that much on a bed for Lexi. I'm looking for a pillow type bed that has a removable washable cover. I saw one at Three Dog Bakery that I want to go back and look at.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you seen these?

http://www.glamourdog.com/bedding.html

A bit out of my price range!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Nov 23 2004, 10:24 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too cute!!! But, I paid only a little more than that price for my daughter's bunk bed set!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Kinda a rip off if you ask me! No way it is really worth that much-








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18106
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mine would have that bed torn apart in minutes.... they would rip all the cloth ..... something new and exiting to explore with their mouths.... and teeth!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ladys mom....thats exactly what i was talking about!!! the pink bed looks cute up close....its still small. i want a pretty big bed for my babies. lol.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 23 2004, 10:59 AM
> *Have you seen these?
> 
> http://www.glamourdog.com/bedding.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Glamourdog is one of our members. That is their site...we get a SM discount...I don't remember how much-maybe 10 or 15%? Even then, I couldn't afford that for a bed-but they sure are cute!!! I would be mad if they didn't lay in them!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 23 2004, 09:28 AM
> *Yeah, I would spend that much on a bed for Lexi.  I'm  looking for a pillow type bed that has a removable washable cover.  I saw one at Three Dog Bakery that I want to go back and look at.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18108*


[/QUOTE]

Sorry, typo. I meant I would not spend that much.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Aww that is pretty cute!


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

those beds are so cute.


----------

